# world of planes



## micsterni14 (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo,spielt schon jemand world of planes?Die Beta ist ja nun scheinbar für alle zugänglich und ich bin gerade am Download, allerdings kann ich erst heut Abend mal testen...

Mfg


----------



## Homerclon (9. Juli 2013)

World of Planes und World of Warplanes sind zwei verschiedene Spiele von unterschiedlichen Entwicklern.

Nach kurzer Recherche: Scheinbar wurde World of Planes in War Thunder umbenannt, bzw. ist der Untertitel von War Thunder.


EDIT: Hier fehlt doch ein Beitrag, vor meinem stand noch einer der auf den Warplanes-Sammelthread verlinkte.


----------



## micsterni14 (9. Juli 2013)

O.o verwirrend... ich werd nachschauen was mich gestern 10 Minuten gelangweilt hat.

Mfg


----------



## Lui (4. August 2013)

Ich kann dir War Thunder empfehlen sieht besser aus als WoP und spielt sich meiner Meinung nach auch besser.


----------

